

Make your startup ridiculously easy to write about. Put together a press pack - g0atbutt
http://thestartupfoundry.com/2011/03/18/make-your-startup-ridiculously-easy-to-write-about-put-together-a-great-press-pack/

======
mattcurry
Can anyone give examples of #2, a good story?

I've spent the last few weeks trying to brainstorm the story for my biz and
just keep drawing a blank.

~~~
sriramk
Anything with a human connection is great. For example , my wife and I got our
app covered in the NYTimes because the reporter liked this narrative we gave
her of a husband-wife team writing code on their honeymoon. Every news outlet
including TC mentioned that though that is probably the least important thing
about our app :)

------
mikecomstock
Great post, but how do you structure a press package in the first place? Is a
great landing page, and a good 'about' page enough, or do you look for
something more?

~~~
rriepe
If you've built a good web app, you've already done 90% of this work on your
main page. All that information you're trying to get across to potential
customers is information that will inform the journalist.

A good about page can fill in some of the rest if you write it well. Your
greater mission, team history... whatever's interesting. Write about it here.

A media or press page can do the rest if you decide to go with it. If you've
done your work elsewhere, this can be as simple as a preferred contact e-mail
and a clean, hi-res logo file (and yes, the transparent PNG is best here). Or,
just put this stuff onto your about page for the same effect.

------
rriepe
I agree with this in spirit, but it's important to realize that a pitch and a
press kit aren't the same thing.

Having these things on-hand is great, and on your site even better (perhaps in
a /press or /media URL). However, turning a pitch, especially a cold pitch,
into a press kit can be seen as presumptuous and a turn-off to some members of
the media.

------
mattdeboard
If anyone would like some pointers about press relations for their startup,
you can contact me. My email's in my profile. I left the PR industry after
several years to pursue a career in development and know a bit. I'm not a
superstar or the world's greatest BSer but I know a thing or two.

The thing about these general press relations articles written by a journalist
or media outlet is that it's tailored to them. What works for one may not work
for another. (Though to be fair this article does have good general
principles!)

(edit: I'm obviously not charging for this, just a friendly offer.)

------
TomorrowMars
I run a startup news website. I review press-releases and pitches every day.
The basics in this post are solid, but the two most important things in a
pitch are 1)exclusivity 2)currency (that is a media term for "the story is
relevant and current for right now, it has currency") Here is my guide to
getting a write-up about your startups
[http://www.scandinavianstartups.com/article/how-get-write-
yo...](http://www.scandinavianstartups.com/article/how-get-write-your-startup)

------
x03
For anyone interested, there's a service to help you along with this at:
www.pearwords.com

